# Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein



## Johnny1 (10. November 2011)

Ich habe mir gerade erst eine neue nur 300 Gramm schwere, aber 6 Meter Lange Bolorute gekauft.

Habe sie ausgefahren und jetzt bekomme ich die Spitze nicht mehr rein.

Was kann man tun um sie wieder reinzubekommen, erster Gedanke war der Heßluftfön mit geringer Erfolgsaussicht


----------



## ehrwien (10. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

ist das auch wirklich "noch ein" Spitzenteil, oder sind am Spitzenteil vlt. ein/zwei Ringe frei verschiebbar? So wars nämlich bei ner Rute, die mein Vater sich neulich gekauft hat...


----------



## Johnny1 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

2 ringe sind verschiebbar, aber dabei handelt es sich um den 3. Und 5. Ring.
Es ist nur die spitze noch frei mit ihrer stange..
Da bewegt sich aber nichts :O


----------



## silviomopp (10. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

Du nimmst die Rute hinter den rücken und versuchst, das Spitzenteil wieder reinzuschieben . Man hat hinter dem rücken mehr Kraft. Also Arme nach hinten und in Höhe des Steißbeines die Teile zusammenschieben . Müßte nach 2-3 Versuchen klappen. #6


----------



## Johnny1 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Du nimmst die Rute hinter den rücken und versuchst, das Spitzenteil wieder reinzuschieben . Man hat hinter dem rücken mehr Kraft. Also Arme nach hinten und in Höhe des Steißbeines die Teile zusammenschieben . Müßte nach 2-3 Versuchen klappen. #6




Stimmt 

Leider ließ sich auch mit der methode rein gar nix machen.
Spitze geht nicht rein, daumen sind noch immer verformt.
Also rein physisch, fürchte ich, wird das wohl nix :s


----------



## Jose (10. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

das problem beim zurückschieben eines teleskopteils ist die fehlende kraft. 
damit meine ich nicht irgendwelche fehlenden muskelfasern, sondern die fehlende kraftübertragung, weil die rutenteile so dünn sind.
in deinem alter hast du es wahrscheinlich noch nicht gemacht, gesehen und gehört evtl.:
will man einen (festsitzenden) ölfilter wechseln, dann nimmt man so eine art spannband (fester sitz) mit griff (hebel). das prinzip ist klar und anwendbar auf teleskopruten.
ich hab von der krankengymnastik ein Tera-Band, griffiges gummi, das ich jeweils um die beiden teile fest wickele: größerer durchmesser=mehr kraftübertragung. kannste auch mit was anderem machen, darf nur nicht durchdrehen.
ein zweiter mann ist von vorteil. 
und dann... drehen! und zusammenschieben. verkanten ist xtrem ungut.

hab ich letztens mit hoerbie gemacht, hatte meine 6m rute zum walnussernten mißbraucht - wollte einfach nicht zusammen.
kompliziert ging es 

viel glück


----------



## Johnny1 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

Und wie verhindere ich, dass es wieder passiert?
Hab mal was gelesen von vaseline.


----------



## jkc (10. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

Hi, ich würde es mal mit "Kälte" versuchen, jetzt die Rute für eine halbe Stunde raus stellen und dann nochmal probieren. 
Kenne den umgekehrten Weg von meinen Karpfenruten, abends im Kühlen zusammen gesteckt, beim abbauen am nächsten Mittag dann fast unlösbar miteinander verwachsen....

Zukünftig die Spitze nur vorsichitg ausziehen?

Grüße JK


----------



## Jose (10. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Und wie verhindere ich, dass es wieder passiert?
> Hab mal was gelesen von vaseline.



du bist ja ein hastiger, johnny, 
krieg die erst mal wieder zusammen 

(niemals hart auseinander ziehen, vaseline? glaub ich nicht. 
vielleicht graphitpulver?)


----------



## Ulli3D (11. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

Oder Silikonspray


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

Vmtl. werden die flüssigen Schmiermittel auf Dauer Staub anziehen und dadurch die Verbindungsstellen schneller abnutzen. Aus dem Grunde ölt man auch keine Schlösser.

Ich halte auch Graphitpulver für am tauglichsten.|kopfkrat:m

@Silvio

Wat`n dat für `ne Theorie?#t|kopfkrat



silviomopp schrieb:


> Du nimmst die Rute hinter den rücken und versuchst, das Spitzenteil wieder reinzuschieben . *Man hat hinter dem rücken mehr Kraft*. Also Arme nach hinten und in Höhe des Steißbeines die Teile zusammenschieben . Müßte nach 2-3 Versuchen klappen. #6



Man hat auf dem Rücken keine annähernd so starken Muskeln, wie bauchseiteig die Brustmuskeln(pectoralis major) um irgendwas zusammenzuschieben/-drücken!:m

Kannst ja mal eine Waage hinter dir zusammendrücken und dann vor dir.

.


----------



## Ulli3D (11. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

Und zum Zusammenstecken, versuch mal die Verbindungsstelle vorsichtig mit einem Föhn zu erwärmen. Die äußere Röhre erwärmt sich schneller als die Spitze und dehnt sich dadurch etwas mehr aus.


----------



## Katteker (11. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat`n dat für `ne Theorie?#t|kopfkrat
> 
> Man hat auf dem Rücken keine annähernd so starken Muskeln, wie bauchseiteig die Brustmuskeln(pectoralis major) um irgendwas zusammenzuschieben/-drücken!:m
> 
> ...


 
Moin.

Kenne die Technik so ähnlich um Steckruten wieder auseinander zu bekommen. Rute hinter die Kniebeuge, Rute links und rechts der Knie anfassen, etwas in die Hocke gehen und dann mit der Kraft der Beine auseinander drücken. Die Technik hatte hier mal den klangvollen Namen "Der kackende Fuchs" oder so ähnlich...|supergri

Hinterm Rücken ergibt für mich aber auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

Das ist `ne ganz andere Nummer und wurde von Meeresangler_Schwerin mal der kackende Storch genannt.#6

|wavey:


----------



## jkc (11. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Und zum Zusammenstecken, versuch mal die Verbindungsstelle vorsichtig mit einem Föhn zu erwärmen. Die äußere Röhre erwärmt sich schneller als die Spitze und dehnt sich dadurch etwas mehr aus.



Hi, hatte er doch schon versucht, steht im ersten Beitrag...

Grüße JK


----------



## Micha85 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

Ne Technik die bei meinen alten Dingern immer Prima klappt ist folgende. (Sollte allerdings nur die letzte Lösung sein)

Pack die Spitze die sich nicht reinschieben lässt etwa 5cm über der verklemmten Stelle. Wichtig ist das zwischen deiner Hand und der Klemmstelle einige cm Luft sind. 
Nun hälst du den Rest von der Rute zusammen (so das sie nicht ungewollt ausfährt) und stößt das Rutenende auf den Boden. (Ich würd erstmal auf dem Teppich anfangen)

Wenig Gewalt, Viel Gefühl. Dann könnts vielleicht was werden.


----------



## Katteker (11. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist `ne ganz andere Nummer und wurde von Meeresangler_Schwerin mal der kackende Storch genannt.#6
> 
> |wavey:


 
Ahja, der kackende Storch. Stimmt. Danke.#h|supergri


----------



## Windelwilli (11. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Ne Technik die bei meinen alten Dingern immer Prima klappt ist folgende. (Sollte allerdings nur die letzte Lösung sein)
> 
> Pack die Spitze die sich nicht reinschieben lässt etwa 5cm über der verklemmten Stelle. Wichtig ist das zwischen deiner Hand und der Klemmstelle einige cm Luft sind.
> Nun hälst du den Rest von der Rute zusammen (so das sie nicht ungewollt ausfährt) und stößt das Rutenende auf den Boden. (Ich würd erstmal auf dem Teppich anfangen)
> ...


 
Du bist definitiv mein Kandidat für das Boardferkel Nov 2011 #6

Wenn man das aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen liest....


----------



## Honeyball (11. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

Das kommt verdammt selten vor, dass man so einen langen Beitrag komplett nominieren kann!!!!! #6





Micha85 schrieb:


> Ne Technik die bei meinen alten Dingern immer Prima klappt ist folgende. (Sollte allerdings nur die letzte Lösung sein)
> 
> Pack die Spitze die sich nicht reinschieben lässt etwa 5cm über der verklemmten Stelle. Wichtig ist das zwischen deiner Hand und der Klemmstelle einige cm Luft sind.
> Nun hälst du den Rest von der Rute zusammen (so das sie nicht ungewollt ausfährt) und stößt das Rutenende auf den Boden. (Ich würd erstmal auf dem Teppich anfangen)
> ...



Also sowas von


----------



## Kauli11 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

Graphitpulver ist optimal!!!!
Das nächstemal beim auseinanderziehen darauf achten,daß sich keine Fremdkörper,wie Sand und Schmutz auf dem Blank befinden.#h
Die Technik mit hinter dem Rücken auseinanderziehen wurde von Ekkehard Wiederholz in seinem Buch "ANGLERTRICKS" schon 1973 beschrieben.|wavey:
Petri Heil


----------



## sternchen68 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

versuche es mal mit einen fön, den wärme kann wunder wirken.
hatte ich auch mal hab mir deann den fön genommen etwas warm gemacht dann ging es wieder , das ist meine persönliche erfahrung


----------



## Kauli11 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

Graphitpulver ist optimal!!!!!
Beim nächsten auseinanderziehen darauf achten,daß sich keine Fremdkörper wie Sand und Schmutz auf dem Blank befinden.(Fresser).
Der trick mit dem "Hinter dem Rücken auseinanderziehen" wurde schon1973 von Ekkehard Wiederholz in seinem Buch "ANGLERTRICKS" beschrieben.
Petri Heil


----------



## Johnny1 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

Der verkäufer hat die rute abgeholt und gesagt, dass er die spitze ersetzen muss.
Der 2. Ring war, so wie es scheint, doch ein verschiebbarer ring.

Hab ich den einfach zu fest hochgeschoben?
Oder ist dafür grafitpulver gut, dass er sich nicht verkeilt?


----------



## bx805 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

solange die nicht zu weich ist nimm ne ratsche.
hat bei mir gut funktioniert!!

Die angel wir sich n wenig biegen aber denn einfach auf den boden legen und grade biegen geht wie von selbst:vik:


----------



## ehrwien (18. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Der 2. Ring war, so wie es scheint, doch ein verschiebbarer ring.


#h

kostet dich das Austauschen was?


----------



## pago (18. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

Also bei Tele-Ruten sollte man eigentlich generell keine Gewalt anwenden,
man sollte eher darauf achten, aus welcher Temperatur man die Rute genommen  hat (im Keller ist es meist Kühl) wenn man dann an einem Warmen Angeltag die Rute auspackt kann es sein, das man einige Teile abends nicht mehr zusammen geschoben bekommt, da hilft es dann die Rute wieder in den Keller zu legen, einen Tag zu warten und es sollte wieder von ganz alleine gehen. umgekehrt ist es genau so aus dem Warmen in´s Kalte, dann natürlich wieder in´s warme (am besten selbe Temp. wie beim Aufbau) dann geht´s nach einem Tag wieder von alleine ohne großen Kraftaufwand.


----------



## Johnny1 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

Nein, der Verkäufer hat sie kostenlos abholen lassen und lässt sie mir dann mit eingebauter neuer spitze wieder zukommen.

Also meint ihr wirklich, dass das an den Temperaturen lag?
Hatte sie bei raumtemperatur im haus auseinandergezogen.
Habe es mit heißluftfön, Rausstellen in der Kälte versucht, aber es schien überhaupt nichts zu bringen.
Der Verkäufer meinte per Anruf, dass man da beim Auseinanderziehen der Rute aufpassen muss.
Ich habe aber noch nicht ganz verstanden, wie ich das jetzt am besten vorbeuge, dass mir nicht wieder ähnliches widerfährt.
Bei der Bolorute handelt es sich genauer gesagt um die Quantum Energy Extens in 6,00 Meter.
Ich bin eher mit steckruten vertrauter als mit Teleskopruten.


----------



## pago (21. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

Um solche Probleme wirst du bei Tele-Ruten nie drum rum kommen.
Sobald da Temperatur Unterschiede sind, bekommst du solche Probleme, da das Material ja arbeitet (ausdehnung bei Temperaturunterschied).
Da hilft es nur, wenn du einen Raum hast, in dem immer in etwa die selbe Temperatur hat. Dann kannst du die Rute halt erst einen tag später wieder zusammen schieben, wenn es hängt.
Wenn es geregnet hat oder deine Rute nass geworden ist, dann würde ich auf jedenfall unten den kleinen Denkel am Griffende abschrauben. (kann auch nicht schaden, wenn du es nach jedem angelausflug abschraubst, um Kondenswasser ablaufen zu lassen).

Lg Pago


----------



## Johnny1 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

Hey pago,

das ist auf jeden fall mal ein brauchbarer tipp.

Die Rute bestand aus vielen schieberingen, die ich am ersten angeltag im Dunkeln mir nicht genauer angesehen hatte.
Da der verkäufer sie nun schnell repariert hat und sie wieder zurückgeschickt worden ist, steht sie bei mir auch schon wieder einsatzbereit im Haus 


pago schrieb:


> Um solche Probleme wirst du bei Tele-Ruten nie drum rum kommen.
> Sobald da Temperatur Unterschiede sind, bekommst du solche Probleme, da das Material ja arbeitet (ausdehnung bei Temperaturunterschied).
> Da hilft es nur, wenn du einen Raum hast, in dem immer in etwa die selbe Temperatur hat. Dann kannst du die Rute halt erst einen tag später wieder zusammen schieben, wenn es hängt.
> Wenn es geregnet hat oder deine Rute nass geworden ist, dann würde ich auf jedenfall unten den kleinen Denkel am Griffende abschrauben. (kann auch nicht schaden, wenn du es nach jedem angelausflug abschraubst, um Kondenswasser ablaufen zu lassen).
> ...


----------



## Der_Prior (23. November 2011)

*AW: Teleskoprute- Spitze geht nicht mehr rein*

Ich denke du hast sie einfach mit zu viel Schwung auseinder gezogen. Was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 

Wir haben damals am Anfang, 12 Jahre und älter, nahezu nur Teleruten gefischt und nur wenn wir sie mit Schwung auseinander gerissen haben hatten wir mal Probleme sie wieder zusammen zu fahren.
Selbst wenn Staub oder Dreck zwischen den Teilen war und beim auseinander ziehen geknirscht hat haben wir sie ohne Probleme wieder zusammen bekommen.

Zu den Temperaturen (schrumpfen, ausdehnen): Wenn das äußere Teil schrumpft weil es kälter wird, schrumpft das innere Teil auch. Somit dürfte es da zu keinem Verklemmen kommen da sich das wieder aufhebt.

Auf jeden Fall freundlich von deinem Händler dir das Ding auf Kulanz zu reparieren!! #6

Hoffe du hast keine weitere Probs mit der Rute.


----------

